# chicken breasts.... what sauces???



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

hey people, how long can i keep chicken breasts raw in the fridge for? also what sauces can i make them with, as i want to sort all the sauces out on the weekend so they can last thru the week and just freeze them

i cant cook i chicken breast mix with sauce and them freeze can i ? coz i cant freeze cooked meat?

also i dont eat peppers(when your saying different sauces)

thanks alot people


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Poach, then grill. Keeps them moist.


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

then i can just freeze them or just put them in the fridge like that la ?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Keep them all in the freezer uncooked.

Cook them the night before/morning you want to eat them then cover in sauce.

Dont play around with meat too much...if you have any suspiscion that they are going bad then ditch them.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

chicken dont last long raw mate..but dont worry u will know when its off it stinks!!!

yeah u can freeze cooked chicken mate not a problem..dont taste as nice tho after...

i normally just use a BBQ marinade

but to b fair i have had enough chicken to last em a life time its rank...

mega... how long do u poach your chicken for b4 u grill it??


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

ta db la... luving the avatar too bud 

thanks everyone think i will just cook all the chicken on the day like and make random sauces, will check the cook books out at work tomorrow


----------

